# Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!



## Todi (22. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

vermutlich gab es schon irgendwo auf mein Problem eine Antwort, aber ich war wohl zu blind es zu finden!

Am Wochenende haben meine Frau und ich bei uns auf dem Grundstück einen Gartenteich angelegt, mit einer Länge von ca. 3 *5 Metern. Wassertiefe beträgt ca. 1,20 m.  Nachdem ich alles ausgebuddelt hatte und die Teichfolie vorschriftsgemäß verlegt war kam der Part meiner Frau und es durften endlich die von Ihr gewünschten Teichpflanzen in die Uferzone eingebracht werden.

Leider (und das habe ich erst jetzt im Internet festgestellt) hat sie (nein, haben wir! :beten) Teicherde für die Pflanzen genommen und diese um die Uferzone/Sumpfzone eingepflanzt! Resultat: Der ganze Teich hat sich völlig eingetrübt und man kann nichts mehr sehen. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt habe ich noch keine weiteren Pflanzen in den Teich gesetzt (also auch keine Unterwasserpflanzen). Dieses sollte eigentlich nächstes WE passieren.
Ich habe eine Punmpe, samt Filter installeirt, die auch schon kräftig am arbeiten ist.
Nachdem ich bemerkt habe, dass der Teich immer weiter eintrübt habe ich die Pmpe vor 10 Minuten abgeschaltet, damit die Schwebeteilchen der Teicherde sich absetzen können! 

Meine Frage:

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich (ohne das Wasser zu entfernen und ohne die Teicherde aus dem Teich zu holen) dass im Teich bald wieder "Klarsicht" herrscht? 
Gibt es spezielle Pflanzen, die ich einbringen sollte, damit das alles in "absehbarer" Zeit wieder zu durchblicken ist? Fische sind natürlich noch nicht drinne! 

Für eine schnelle Antwort von Euch wäre ich echt dankbar!

Vielen Dank und Gruß!


Todi


----------



## Torsten. Z (22. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Ohne das Du die Teicherde aus den Teich holst wird sich die Sache nicht bessern! Eher wird es schlimmer da diese meist gut Gedünnt ist, da freuen sich die Algen.


----------



## herbi (22. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

_Servus,...





			Leider (und das habe ich erst jetzt im Internet festgestellt) *hat sie (nein, haben wir! ) Teicherde für die Pflanzen genommen und diese um die Uferzone/Sumpfzone eingepflanzt!* Resultat: *Der ganze Teich hat sich völlig eingetrübt* und man kann nichts mehr sehen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


...hier beantwortest du dir deine Frage selber,....!

Also mach dir die Arbeit und tu die Erde raus,...

Welcher Dödel hat euch das eigentlich gesagt?

*Auch zu empfehlen sind: *
Pumpen aus, Dreck absetzen lassen und mit Teichsauger entfernen,....

Viel Spaß,...

Sollten noch Probleme da sein, dann melde dich,....

Zu empfehlen wäre auch vor solchen Aktionen die Suchfunktion unseres Forums,...

Torsten war schneller, aber er hat Recht...


_


----------



## RKurzhals (22. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Hallo Todi,
erst mal herzlich willkommen hier im Teichforum!!!   
Deine Frage ist keineswegs blöd. Teicherde ist richtig gut für die "über Wasser schauenden" Teichpflanzen, keine Frage.
Hast Du noch Lehm/lehmhaltigen Sand vom Aushub? Dann "topfe" die Pflanzen einfach um (billigster Sand aus der Kiesgrube bzw. Spielsand vom Baumarkt tut's auch, und im Zweifelsfall ein Düngekegelchen dazu). Unterwasserpflanzen würde ich, solange man im Teich nichts sieht, in einer Plasikwanne separat halten. Ein Filter schadet auf keinen Fall. Wasser wechslen ist nicht unbedingt nötig, wenn Du ein geduldiger Mensch bist.


----------



## Todi (23. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Hey Ihr alle! Vielen dank für Eure Antworten....! So ein Forum ist schon echt klasse, gerade wenn sich solche Probleme offenbaren, wie ich sie habe....!  Auch wenn es sich wohl nicht vermeiden lassen wird, die Erde herauszunehmen....! :-(  Na ja, wie war das mit den Kindern un der Herdplatte....! ;-)

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Servus Todi

Herzlich Willkommen

Eigentlich wurde schon alles gesagt 

Aber eins muß ich noch los werden ....

Geduld ist eine Eigenschaft die alle Teichler haben sollten 

Und ... Bilder .... helfen ungemein zur Beurteilung deiner Gegebenheiten


----------



## drwr (23. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Hallo,

Helmut hat Recht. Ich würde erst mal abwarten, erfahrungsgemäß ist der Teich nach 3 - 4 Wochen klar, wenn sonst alles stimmt.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Todi (23. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Hey an alle und nochmals vielen Dank für die Antworten. Das mit den Bilern werde ich def. nachholen! 

Nun bin ich aber doch ein wenig irritiert, was das weitere Vorgehen in meinem Teich angeht...! Soll ich nun die Erde rausholen oder nicht? drwr hat mich ja nun dazu aufgefordert, geduldig zu sein...! Dem möchte ich ja auch gerne nachkommen!   Hab mir jetzt sogar für morgen Urlaub genommen, damit ich den "Dreck" wieder aus meinem Teich kriege...! 

Also: Abwarten oder raus damit? 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Servus Todi

Grundsätzlich würde ich die Teicherde wieder heraus holen .... und die Pflanzen, nach abspülen der Pflanzerde in ein Sand/Lehm-Gemisch setzen, aber auch dann hast wieder eine Trübung im Teich ... darum mein Tipp "Geduld" ...


----------



## Eugen (23. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Hallo Todi,

die Idee deiner Frau zum Einpflanzen Teicherde zu nehmen war gar nicht so falsch.
Zum Wachstumsstart der Pflanzen ist sie sogar gut. Nach einigen Wochen werden die Pflanzen die Nährstoffe aus der Erde rausgeholt haben.
Anders ist es,wenn ihr in der gesamten Uferzone Teicherde als Substrat genommen habt.
Die solltet ihr mit möglichst viel Sand "verdünnen"

Die bei der Pflanzung entstandene Trübung hat nix,aber auch gar nix mit der Teicherde zu tun. Die wäre auch bei einem anderen Substrat erfolgt. nach ein paar tagen/Wochen setzt sich alles ab und das wasser wird wieder klar.

Btw. Ich setze heute noch bei meinen neuen Pflanzen Teicherde ein.
(@ Herbi: und wenn du mich noch einmal Dödel nennst komme ich runter an die Donau.  )

Mein Rat (eines etwas "anderen" Naturteichliebhabers mit einer gänzlich anderen Teichphilosophie ) :
lass erst mal alles drin und trink ne Tasse Tee.
Panik ist hier nicht angebracht


----------



## Christine (23. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Hallo Todi,

es kommt ein wenig darauf an. Wenn Du die Teicherde nicht rausnehmen möchtest, was ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann, würde ich persönlich in der Uferzone die Teicherde soweit wie möglich abdecken, z.B. mit  1- bis 2 cm Spielsand, damit sie nicht bei jedem stärkeren Regenguss wieder aufgewirbelt wird. Im ersten Augenblick macht der Sand auch das Wasser trübe, aber das legt sich nach zwei, drei Tagen wieder. Und dann ist diese Schicht recht wiederstandsfähig. 

Und Du hast den Vorteil, dass Du durch diese vorübergehende milchige Trübung sehen kannst, ob größere Teilchen von der Erde auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen. Die würde ich dann vorsichtig mit einem Teichsauger oder einem normalen Wassersauger absaugen.

Ob das die fachlich richtige Methode ist  - ist halt das, was ich machen würde. Und ansonsten schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an: Geduld ist die Tugend des Teichbauers.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

 Todi,

ich sehe das etwas anders.

 alles muss raus - ich würde dazu die 2000L Wasser mit Eimern ausm Teich holen und in die Blumenbeete kippen.

Die Pflanzen würde ich unabgespült erstmal in nen großen Bottich mit Wasser tun.

Wenns Teichwasser raus ist = die ganze Erde mit nem Schüppchen (vorsichtig wegen der Folie) ins Eimerchen und dann nen Haufen bilden.

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob du die Teicherde in deine Gartenbeete einarbeiten könntest - kommt auf die Menge an - nicht dass deine Pflanzen überdüngt werden und verbrennen.  - vielleicht kann dies ja hier ein Spezi beantworten - nen bissl würd ich auf jeden Fall für evtl. kommende Seerosen aufheben.

Wenn der Teich dann schön leer ist, kannst Dui das eigentliche Substrat (gewaschener Rheinsand) einbringen.
Ich selbst habe Verlegesand 1-3mm genommen und den Fehler gemacht diesen vorher nicht ordentlich durchzuspülen - hatte somit wieder Nährstoffe eingebracht .

Also empfehle ich dir das Substrat welches Du kaufst auf jeden Fall ordentlich durchzuspühlen.

Wenn das Substrat im noch wasserlosen Teich drinn ist, kannst du die geparkten Pflanzen mit einem weichen Wasserstrahl von der restlichen Erde befreien und step by step von unten nach oben in den Sand einpflanzen - und immer passend step by step den Teich mit neuem Wasser füllen. Die Pflanzen mit ein paar großen Steinen stabilisieren.

Ist ne mortz Arbeit  - die aber ewiges Fadenalgenangeln verhindern würde,

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Eugen (23. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Hi Ralf



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Wenn das Substrat im noch wasserlosen Teich drinn ist, kannst du die geparkten Pflanzen ....... step by step von unten nach oben in den Sand einpflanzen - und immer passend step by step den Teich mit neuem Wasser füllen. Die Pflanzen mit ein paar großen Steinen stabilisieren.



Hier kann ich dir zustimmen,der Rest ist schlicht übertriebene Action !!
Erkundige dich mal,was in Teicherde so alles drin ist.
Damit wirst du keine Pflanzen "verbrennen" 

Ausserdem ist es ein großer Unterschied,ob Todi die teicherde zum Einpflanzen in der Uferzone genommen hat (unbedenklich,wenn diese auch noch mit sand abgedeckt wird) oder flächig als Bodensubstrat genommen hat (da würd ich sie auch wieder rausholen, obwohl auch hier m.E. eine Sandabdeckung reichen würde )

Und den Sand vorher gut ausspülen 
Wenn du meinst,kannst Ende April gern zu mir kommen und für einen neuen Teich ca. 4cbm Sand waschen.


----------



## Todi (23. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Hey! Also, die Teicherde ist def.  nur zum Einpflanzen in der Uferzone eingebracht worden aber durch die Wasserbewegungen etc. rutscht natürlich immer etwas auf den Grund nach! Ich hab mir zwar morgen frei genommen, wollte aber nicht unbedingt die 2000 Liter mit nem Eimer aus dem Teich holen! 
Den Muskelkater kann ich heute schon spüren! 

Zur Info: Ich meine der Sack Teicherde liegt bei 20 Liter Volumen und wir haben 1/2 , bzw. max. 3/4 davon verbraucht! Die Menge hält sich damit also noch in Grenzen...!


Viele Grüße!


----------



## Eugen (23. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*



Todi schrieb:


> Hey! Also, die Teicherde ist def.  nur zum Einpflanzen in der Uferzone eingebracht worden .....
> Zur Info: Ich meine der Sack Teicherde liegt bei 20 Liter Volumen und wir haben 1/2 , bzw. max. 3/4 davon verbraucht! Die Menge hält sich damit also noch in Grenzen...!



Also dann laß sie drin,auch wenn Dir hier noch mehr raten alles rauszuholen 
Ich bilde mir ein,daß ich weiß wovon ich rede.


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Servus Todi

Also von 20 Liter ein 3/4 davon .... also so eine Menge würde ich nicht als bedenklich einstufen ... es werden sich zwar um die Pflanzen Algen bilden, aber ..... keine Gefahr sich darum Gedanken zu machen ...

Wenns mal so aussieht ....
 
... solltest Dir was einfallen lassen ..... das Bild ist übrigens von meinem Ex-Schwimmteich ... und mir war es lieber die __ Ringelnatter bei mir beobachten zu können, als einen "Cleanen" Teich zu haben 

@ Eugen: 


> Mein Rat (eines etwas "anderen" Naturteichliebhabers mit einer gänzlich anderen Teichphilosophie )


Dein Teich ist was ganz besonderes  und kann man leider nicht verallgemeinern


----------



## Todi (23. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Ok Leute! Vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge! Ich habe gerade mal mit meienr Frau telefoniert und morgen gehen das Wasser und auch die Erde aus dem Teich! 

Ich merke schon, dass jeder Teichbesitzer eine andere Philosophie bzgl. seines Wasserbeckens hat! 
So soll das auch sein! 

Das Forum ist auf jeden Fall spitze und ich bleibe hier....!
Viele Grüße!


----------



## Eugen (23. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Sorry Todi,

aber das ist 
lass es gut sein,Ostern kannst du auf den Grund sehen. 

aber was solls,ist ja nicht mein Muskelkater


----------



## Todi (23. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Dann warten wir auf Ostern! Ich stell Fotos ein....!


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Todi ......

Warum das jetzt ....

Eugen und ich haben doch versucht es Dir leichter zu machen, des bisserl Erde macht deinen Teich jetzt nicht zu einem Algenpfuhl .... 

Ok .... du willst keine __ Schlangen im natürlichen Umfeld ... sehe ich ein ... aber denen gefällt es auch in klarem Wasser .... was ich im übrigen auch hatte ...

   

Lehne dich zurück .... wie war das noch mit der Geduld .....

Aber Bilder dürfen wir dennoch von deinem Teich sehen .... Bitte .... wir scharren schon mit den Hufen


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

@ Eugen:  war eine harte Nuß


----------



## Todi (23. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Ich glaube, ich hatte Eugen dann falsch verstanden: 
"Also dann laß sie drin,auch wenn Dir hier noch mehr raten alles rauszuholen 
Ich bilde mir ein,daß ich weiß wovon ich rede. "

Ich mach jetzt nichts und warte ab!  Und Fotos kommen, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin!

Gruß!


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Servus Todi



> Ich mach jetzt nichts und warte ab!  Und Fotos kommen, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin!


----------



## Raducanu (27. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Ich möchte mich mal kurz mit einer Frage anhängen:

Ich habe leider vorgestern auch Teicherde verwendet um 4 neue Pflanzen im Pflanzkorb (einen Kleinen und einen Großen Korb) in den Teich zu bringen.
Ich habe 50/50 Teicherde und Mutterboden verwendet (Teicherde ca. 8l).
Mein Teich ist nun braun geworden und es ist ein leichter Film auf der Oberfläche.
Hat der Film was mit der Teicherde zu tun (hab auch den Filter mit Söll Filterstart gestartet)
Und sollte ich die Teicherde wieder entfernen?

Ich habe in der Uferzone kein Substrat o.ä. sondern alles in Pflanzkörbe (Haus mit teich gekauft, die Pflanzen vorgestern waren die ersten von mir)
Wie sollten diese am besten gefüllt werden? Hab hier was von "Sand" gelesen? Ist hier dieser ganz normale goldgelbe Sand gemeint?


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Servus Marcel

Hast du die Körbe auf der blanken Folie stehen ... wenn ja kannst ja das Substrat leicht austauschen ...

Korb heraus nehmen und den von dir genannte "gelben" Sand nehmen ....

Pflanzen vor dem einsetzen ins neue Substrat vorsichtig abspülen, leeren Pflanzkorb mit Vließ/Küchenrolle oder Ähnlichen auslegen, und die Pflanze in den Sand einsetzen .... und zurück in den Teich stellen ....

Wegen dem Film an der Teichoberfläche brauchst Dir keinen Kopf machen ... der vergeht wieder ....

Habe mir deine Bilder angesehen .... hmmm .... die kahle Folie ... würde sie mit einer Ufermatte abdecken ... oder Substrat einbringen ....

Vorschlag:

Wasser bis unter die oberste Pflanzzone absenken
100er Drainageschlauch an der Kante in die Tiefe mit Innotek Adhesal fixieren/ankleben
darüber dann eine Ufermatte oder Folienreste legen, gegebenenfalls auch fixieren ...
Substrat, Kies mit Körnung 2-5mm einbringen
Pflanzen einsetzen
Wasser wieder auffüllen
und schon sieht man weder die Töpfe noch die Folie, die nebenbei auch noch vor der UV-Strahlung geschützt ist


----------



## Raducanu (27. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Hallo Helmut,

verstehe ich dich richtig dass du mir davon abrätst die Pflanzen in Körbe zu pflanzen?
Gibt es dort irgendwelche große Nachteile?
Die Folie ist 6-7 Jahre alt....

Der Schlauch soll als Absackschutz dienen? Wie hoch sollte der Kies aufgefüllt werden?

Soll dass ganze dann so aussehn?


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Servus Marcel

Ja, so sollte es dann aussehen .... und du kannst die Töpfe weiter verwenden, es hat keinen Nachteil .... falls sie dennoch aus dem Substrat hervor schauen .... entweder Töpfchen entfernen oder das Substrat um den Topf erhöhen ....


----------



## Raducanu (27. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

also dient der kies nur zum schutz der folie?


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Nein, nicht nur zum Schutz .... aus den Töpfen wachsen auch Wurzeln ... die finden dann wieder halt in dem Substrat ....
Auch siedeln sich Bakterien leichter im/auf dem Substrat an, als auf der Folie .... die Fische haben was zum Gründeln ... und ... und ....
Substrat hat viele Aufgaben, die nackte Folie nicht erfüllen kann ....


----------



## Raducanu (27. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

ok, danke für die hinweise.
ich weiß zwar nicht ob ich dass dieses jahr umsetzen kann...
Ich werde erstmal sehen dass ich meinen Pflanzenbestand massiv erhöhen kann und werde in zukunft Sand zum Pflanzen verwenden.
Ist auch deutlich günstiger...
Soll ich die beiden Körbe so lassen oder dort kurzfrisitg gegen sand tauschen?
Wir reden aber wirklich über diesen sand:


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Ich würde abwarten ... aber, wenn es deine Zeit erlaubt kannst sie jetzt, nach dem Austrieb der Pflanzen, in Sand setzen .... spricht nix dagegen .... der Sand darf/soll ruhig einen Lehmanteil haben ....


----------



## Raducanu (27. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Super Danke.
Wünsche einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Ich Dir auch


----------



## andreas w. (28. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Hallo Helmut, servus Restforum,

mal ´ne Frage zum Lehmboden. Wir haben hier in Reinheim auch einen Lehmboden. Ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der schwerste, aber halt Lehm (und ausserdem gedüngt - ist ganz schlecht für´n Teich).

Wie sieht das denn mit dem Anteil Lehmboden im Pflanzgefäß aus? Ich hab noch keinen benutzt, weil unser Nachbar (bzw. seine Mutter) vor längerem ihre Teichpflanzen irrtümlicherweise komplett in Lehm gepflanzt und in den Teich gestellt hat. Daraufhin sind ihre Fische umgegangen. 

Nach Aussage meines Nachbarn lag das am Boden? Zu sauer ? 

Ich möchte es nicht probieren - hab glaube ich eh zu viele Pflanzen im Wasser. Und die wachsen ja auch noch. Ist nur mal so eine Frage um mein bischen Wissen zu erweitern.

Schönes Wochenende, Andreas.


----------



## Todi (29. März 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Hallo Leute,

von mir an dieser Stelle noch einmal eine kleine Rückmeldung zu meinem "Anfänderproblem":

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, den Ratschlägen der Experten zu folgen...!
Die Trübheit meines Teiches legt sich und wenn das Wetter langsam mal besser und wärmer wird, dann hätte man auch was davon! 

Gruß!


----------



## Raducanu (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

bei mir ebenfalls...
war das osterwocheende über in berlin und teich ist nun "wie vorher".
Seit heute ist auch die UVC Lampe an... mal schauen was das gibt...


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Als ich vor 10 Jahren die Pflanzen eingepflanzt habe im Teich, kannte ich kein Forum und habe mich deshalb auf die Ratschläge der "Fachverkäufer" im gartencenter verlassen und habe Teicherde genommen. Allerdings diese in Körbe gefüllt, die vorher mit Jute ausgeschlagen wurde und obendrauf dann dicke Kiesel zum Beschweren. Es waren erst kurze Zeit einige Schwebeteilchen im Wasser und Algen haben sich sowieso gebildet, aber in kürzester Zeit war der Spuk verschwunden und ich hatte klares Wasser. So klar, dass ich auf 1,30 jeden einzelnen Kiesel sehen konnte, den die Fische da nach unten befördert haben. Seerosen würde ich nach wie vor in diese Erde einpflanzen, habe allerdings dann keine Koi mehr im Teich und keine gründelnden Fische. Alle anderen Pflanzen würde ich wohl heute auch eher in Sand pflanzen. Aber geschadet hat es meinem Teich ganz offensichtlich nicht außer der Angfangstrübung, die aber wiegesagt recht schnell verschwunden war.


----------



## andreas w. (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Hallo, weiss hier wirklich keiner eine Antwort auf meine Frage?

Das war schon eine ernst gemeinte Frage, das mit dem Lehmboden hier. Vielleicht erbarmt sich dann doch wer? 

Danke, Gruß.


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*

Servus Andreas



> Ich möchte es nicht probieren - hab glaube ich eh zu viele Pflanzen im Wasser.


Zuviele Pflanzen kann man nie im Teich haben  ist ja die "Kläranlage" 

Nun zu deiner Frage wegen dem Lehm ....

Lehm wird eigentlich schon empfohlen, mit Sand gemischt stellt er eigentlich kein Problem dar. Warum die Fische daran gestorben sein sollen kann ich mir nicht erklären .... außer der Lehm war mit Inhaltsstoffen kontaminiert, die den Fischen den garaus gemacht haben. Z.B. Gülle/Jauche oder Dünger ... etc. 

Du kannst es allerdings in einem Baueimer ausprobieren ... klares Wasser messen ... zugeben von deinem Lehm und wieder messen .... mehrmals innerhalb einer Woche(n) ...


----------



## Christine (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfehler? Wasser ist trüb...!*



andreas w. schrieb:


> ... Lehm (und ausserdem gedüngt ...



Hallo Andreas,

auf diesen Lehm würde ich verzichten. Ansonsten gilt Helmuts Antwort.


----------

